# Update.



## qixer01 (Dec 12, 2012)

So today tinkerbell laid an egg in her house. It was perfectly round and not cracked. It felt harder then her previous eggs. So I put itin the incubator. I brought her inside to give her a bath. She lays two more perfectly round eggs. I put them in the incubator as well. She makes awful noises and sounds like she is screaming. I feel sorry for her. Should I be concerned with her noises? I really haven't changed her diet so I wonder why the big change in her eggs. (Remember before they was thin and was cracking when they came out.)


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 13, 2012)

Remind us again what kind of tortoise this is?

The screaming is probably because there is another egg to come out and either it is too big or she is not relaxing her muscles enough for it to come out. If it were my tortoise, I would continue to have her in warm water, in a big enough tub that she has to scramble around trying to get out. Keep a light on her so she stays warm. Exercise and warm water.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 13, 2012)

Your sulcata has likely grown a tiny bit, making the act somewhat less of a strain, but still not an easy process yet.

As for the egg shell difference, they could have been retained longer, the mineral status of the animal may be improved, or the secretion by the tissue may have developed/matured more in its quality.


----------

